# Fancy bluff creek@blythe island



## vanillagorilla (Jan 28, 2016)

is there any good fishing up around blythe island park in fancy bluff creek???  looking to take the boat or the kayaks.


----------



## bnz (Jan 30, 2016)

There are some spots that supposedly produce depending on time of year (think trout here).  I live right off fancy bluff creek and my back yard looks across at Blythe Island Marina.  I fish elsewhere usually.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Feb 1, 2016)

i was mostly curious about the area close to the boat ramp there. we usually fish the creeks behind the water park or go the village creek.  know any other accessible places to go on a yak??


----------



## Teacher Tom (Feb 18, 2016)

Fancy Bluff Creek does not have an abundance of fish and for a yak, I would think around St. Simons you might find good yakking.


----------

